# Air Spring Suspension



## CharlieBeaulieu (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am currently developing a Air Spring suspension system for all trucks and SUV's and would love your feedback on your interest in this. I have provided a link to a short survey. The system will be a easy installation system. If there is anything that you would like to ask or make a comment on something that is important to you then please do. I'm not trying to sell you anything yet but would love to someday make a huge change to the driving comfort of all vehicles. This would help me out a lot.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FDYKVGP

Hope to help you out in the future!

Charlie


----------

